
placeSpotting - Do You Have The Skills To Solve The Riddles? - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/placespotting-google-maps-mashup
======
DanielBMarkham
Fun game!

I played for twenty minutes before I started wondering how I could hack the
site.

I have no idea how long its legs are, but its a great example of making
something fun for users with just a little code.

------
edw519
Damn! And I had work to do. 20 minutes to find a plane leaving Atlanta
airport!

Seriously, cancel geography class and make kids place this instead.

